# Olympics Movie



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Friend of mine told me a movie kleenex was doing about the olympics and all the stories that various people have about it coming out this year...has anyone seen anything about it? I kind of dig the olympics...i get into stories.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't heard anything of this, but I would look at NBC channels like BravoHD and UniversalHD, that would be a logical place to find one.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

found a link...

seems its more of a theatrical release, looks pretty cool..


----------

